# Speedometer...can it be turned back...



## lall (Jan 19, 2009)

I bought a 95 maxima which the buyer calims has 41720 original miles on it. The car is immaculate inside and it drives nicely. However I noticed that the speedometer mileage does not work. It gives how fast you are going but the numbers does not move. I called the seller and was told that the speedometer was broken a few months back but the mileage is original.

This is my first car and I thought I was getting a deal. Can a speedometer do bad like that?

Help

Thanks
Lall


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

it sounds like the prev owner broke it to do the same thing you want to.


----------



## lall (Jan 19, 2009)

I would not do that. I bought this car on the recommendation of a friend. I did noticed that the odometer started working again today. Can an odometer stop and start working again? Are there sensors that maybe going bad? 

Thanks


----------

